# The Courier Guy New Website Disaster



## boxerulez

Who else hates the new website, having to schroll around to get to the tracking instead of just having it right on top of the page like Dawn Wing....




This page was clearly designed to run on an IT GOD's machine that has a screen resolution of one hundred and seventy two three thousand by three thousand and seven thousand pixels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just where is the driver?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Coldcat

TBH the website before was pretty crap too...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat

Track and Trace is listed under Customer services. Actually a hell of a lot better than previous website.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

I have to be honest apart from my very first mail, I've never even tried to track any local orders. Our local vendors have always been fast enough to get stuff to me before I had the inclination to go and track them.

That first mail though....

I think I sat in front of my PC hitting F5 from the moment I bought it to the time it was in my hands. If only someone had warned me that my first time would be so special and that I would never be able to get it back...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## umzungu




----------



## craigb

Rob Fisher said:


> And just where is the driver?


He's delivering a batch of P67's to @Christos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

umzungu said:


> View attachment 85929


What is your screen size, resolution ans aspect ratio?


----------



## boxerulez

How difficult is this to do for a web developer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Dude


As I have said I happy with the website and if you are not THEN USE SOMEBODY ELSE !


Regards,

*Stephen Gleisner*
Managing Director

Cell: 082 823 3254
Tel: +27 (010) 222 2301
Email: stephen@thecourierguy.co.za
Web: www.thecourierguy.co.za


----------



## Coldcat

boxerulez said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> As I have said I happy with the website and if you are not THEN USE SOMEBODY ELSE !
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> *Stephen Gleisner*
> Managing Director
> 
> Cell: 082 823 3254
> Tel: +27 (010) 222 2301
> Email: stephen@thecourierguy.co.za
> Web: www.thecourierguy.co.za


wow that the snotty response you got? LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

boxerulez said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> As I have said I happy with the website and if you are not THEN USE SOMEBODY ELSE !
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> *Stephen Gleisner*
> Managing Director
> 
> Cell: 082 823 3254
> Tel: +27 (010) 222 2301
> Email: stephen@thecourierguy.co.za
> Web: www.thecourierguy.co.za


Wait what? Did the MD send you this?


----------



## boxerulez

Yip

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Think he caught feelings
..

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## DizZa

boxerulez said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> As I have said I happy with the website and if you are not THEN USE SOMEBODY ELSE !
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> *Stephen Gleisner*
> Managing Director
> 
> Cell: 082 823 3254
> Tel: +27 (010) 222 2301
> Email: stephen@thecourierguy.co.za
> Web: www.thecourierguy.co.za




What the actual dry hit?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## umzungu

boxerulez said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> As I have said I happy with the website and if you are not THEN USE SOMEBODY ELSE !
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> *Stephen Gleisner*
> Managing Director
> 
> Cell: 082 823 3254
> Tel: +27 (010) 222 2301
> Email: stephen@thecourierguy.co.za
> Web: www.thecourierguy.co.za




Holy crapola - now that's what you call a properly shitty attitude.
Can we ask our loyal vendors to consider other options? I certainly don't want to support a business like that!


----------



## boxerulez

umzungu said:


> Holy crapola - now that's what you call a properly shitty attitude.
> Can we ask our loyal vendors to consider other options? I certainly don't want to support a business like that!


Look dont want myself to be a dickbag.... i tried basically telling this dude to consider a tracking bar on top ... 

He sent me a screenshot...so I told him yes not on his 40k macbook with massive resolution but to try it on a run of the mill desktop pc.

Then i was accused of being a complainy pants ...

I proceeded to tell him I am merely suggesting an improvement and he is being condescending ....

That was his reply mail.

I dont mind the service. Generally TCG has been awesome with delivery. Only problems are with customer service consultants not knowong their arse from their elbow over festive period and the MD being a ripe eggplant today.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoob

No ways, this is totally unacceptable, I call boycott these ass hats. Definitely gonna look at other courier options. Their website sucks, and it doesn't work properly on a range of devices, also if you call them for help, they tell you (rudely) that you have an online account and that they can't help you book a collection verbally. 

Seriously backward fools it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

MD needs to be more professional but I trust TCG the most out of all the couriers, they're always on point.

Not like some others that pitch up, can't find you then don't bother to call before leaving.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Courier Guy may have an idiot for an MD but the rest of the staff rock and I have used a few courier companies in my time and the Courier Guy is way way way out in font! The worst is Aramex.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> And just where is the driver?



Theres a better than even money chance he's standing on your driveway with vapemail

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Courier Guy may have an idiot for an MD but the rest of the staff rock and I have used a few courier companies in my time and the Courier Guy is way way way out in font! The worst is Aramex.



@Rob Fisher - if you had to estimate how many courier deliveries you have had since you started vaping, what do you think the number would be?

I think you could write the book on courier customer experience


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - if you had to estimate how many courier deliveries you have had since you started vaping, what do you think the number would be?
> 
> I think you could write the book on courier customer experience



Oh wow... can't even think... I guess maybe 450 deliveries...


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow... can't even think... I guess maybe 450 deliveries...



Oh my gosh - that is a big number.

3 years is about 1,000 days
So ya, about a delivery every two days sounds right 

PS - i doubt anyone in the history of the planet has received 450 deliveries of something in their personal capacity relating to a single hobby. Rob, that has to be a world record.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> He's delivering a batch of P67's to @Christos


Actually I waited for 9 hours to get the reos. Drove myself lol.


----------



## Kurt Yeo

Rob Fisher said:


> And just where is the driver?


His in the shop collecting your parcel 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

